# Little Simons Quest for Strength



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Hey all,

I've been training for a year after a 4 year break from the gym. I'm 31, 6'3", 19st 7lbs. I started training when I was 19 years old and got to an ok size. I didn't have much knowledge regarding training, so I typically worked the mirror muscles and neglected squats and deadlifts.

I stopped training due to personal reasons and returned to the gym in June 2009 after 4 years.

I decided to do the Starting Strength program and was making excellent progress, but unfortunatly I broke my hand in October 2009. At the time I broke my hand my lifts were:

Squat: 170kg 3x5

Bench: 117.5kg 3x5

Deadlift: 190kg 1x5

Overhead Press: 75kg 3x5

Barbell Row: 85kg 3x5

The injury was a major set back, but as soon as the plaster came off I was back under the bar squatting. My current lifts are now:

Squat: 227.5kg 1x1 / 200kg 3x3 / 190kg 1x5 / 177.5kg 5x5

Bench: 110kg 3x5

Deadlift: 160kg 1x5

Overhead Press: 72.5kg 3x5

Barbell Row: 80kg 3x5

I'm really happy with the progress on my squats as it took me less than 12 months to get upto 227.5kg, below parallel and belt only. My other lifts suffered due to the injury but are slowly picking up now.

I'm currently following the Texas Method for my squats but still following starting strength for my other lifts. I train 3 times a week.

My main aim is to eventually compete in unequipped drug free powerlifting.

My latest session (Tuesday 25.05.10) went as follows:

Squat:

70kg 1x10

120kg 1x5

177.5kg 5x5

Overhead Press:

20kg 1x10

40kg 1x5

75kg 1x4 1x4 1x1

Deadlift:

160kg 1x5


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Thought I'd post a few pics:

First pic was my early days, I was 23 in this pic.

Second pic is now.

The last pic was from my amateur boxing days, that's what I was doing during my 4 year break from weight lifting.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Squat only session today due to time:

Squat:

70kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

140kg 1x3

192.5kg 1x5 New PR

I'll probably hit the gym on Sunday and do my Bench and Barbell Rows.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good mate keep it up


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

You are a big mammal. Keep it up! Subbed


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All the best mate,same goal as me,keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!

@Dsahna - with that 210kg bench, you're ready to compete in bench comps already! Keep it up big man!!

Today marks 1 year of training 

Todays session, Texas Method Volume Day (Squats), Starting Strength (Bench, Rows)

Squat:

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg 5x5 (New 5x5 PR)

Bench:

112.5kg 3x5

Barbell Rows:

82.5kg 3x5


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thanks mate,to be honest ive never had a look at the comp average for raw bench,i was going to wait until i hit 230 (500lbs)whatr the average do you think mate?

Welldone on the new PR,no better feeling than hitting a new milestone


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays Recovery Session:

Squats: 150kg 3x3

OHP: 75kg 3x5 (This equals the PR I set before the broken hand)

Deadlift: 165kg 1x5


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Recovery session??????

Fvck my life. Actually fvck it.

*goes and eats another pizza*


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Lol cheers Bambi,

The recovery is only in reference to my squats. I'm currently using the Texas Method. I squat 3 days per week, Volume Day, Recovery Day and High Intensity Day.

The weight goes up by 2.5kg per week.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Username is somewhat misleading.

Good lifts man


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Just a couple of pics.

1st pic about to squat 205kg

2nd pic the results of squatting after 12 months!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Pics from my last training session :thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Last nights session:

Squats:

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1

195kg 1x5 (New 5 rep PR)

Bench: 115kg 3x5 (Nice and easy)

Barbell Rows 85kg 3x5


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Last nights volume session, squats only though

Squats:

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

140kg 1x1

182.5kg 5x5 - New 5x5 PR

Very happy, the squats flew up!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate,making good progress!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

bloomin heck! awesome squats, great progress!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Good work mate, keep it up


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

strong squats, nice one.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers guys!!!

Wasn't sure where to put this, might put it in a new thread in the Getting Started section:

*1 Year of Proper Training*

Thought I'd post my 12 month progress, with good points and mistakes I made along the way.

*Started 01 June 2009*

*
Bodyweight: 18st 12lbs/119kg*

*
*

*
Stronglifts 5x5 - 1st June 2009 to 25th August 2009*

Squat:145kg

Overhead Press: 67.5kg

Deadlift: 170kg

Bench: 105kg

Barbell Row: 75kg

*Starting Strength 3x5 - 27 August 2009 to 18th March 2010* *

Squat: 187.5kg 3x5

Overhead Press: 62.5kg 3x5

Deadlift: 165kg 3x5

Bench: 102.5kg

** 13th October 2009 - Broken Hand, Out of training 13th October 2009 to 21st November 2009*

*Squats 3x3, Starting Strength 3x5 for Other Lifts - 21st March 2010 to 3rd April 2010*

Squat: 200kg 3x3

Overhead Press: 60kg 3x5

Deadlift: 175kg

Bench: 107.5kg

*Texas Method Squats, Starting Strength for Other Lifts - 5th April 2010 to present*

Bodyweight: 19st 9lbs/124kg

Squat: 227.5kg 1x1, 195kg 1x5, 182.5kg 5x5

Overhead Press: 75kg 3x5

Deadlift: 165kg 1x5

Bench: 115kg 3x5

Barbell Row: 85kg 3x5

*Good Points: *

Obviously my squatting has been the major highlight of my first year in proper training.

Feel stronger.

*Bad Points/Mistakes:*

The broken hand was obviously a big set back.

Picking up silly strains that hindered progress on bench and overhead press. Usually due to lack of concentration and getting slack with technique. (This was after the broken hand and long lay off)

Losing the plot and avoiding weaknesses. :nono:

Aiming for 1 rep maximums every week when starting Texas Method.

*Summary:*

Stronglifts and Starting Strength have been great. Although some of my lifts have suffered due to injury, I feel stronger. In my younger days I was a mirror muscle bench only kinda guy and despite my size I never felt particularly strong outside of the gym. Now I feel powerful, strong and solid.

At times I've been lazy, and I paid the price: hindered progress or silly minor injuries that could've been avoided. Getting motivated after the hand injury was very difficult at times. During my lay off the diet was full of daily Pizza's, takeaways and all sorts of junk. When I returned after 6 weeks my workouts were obviously dominated by my squats which subsequently lead to skipping my weaknesses on the other lifts. This also meant a decline in technique while trying to push too hard to make up for lost time. This only lead to one thing: annoying strains!!! This firmly installed that I was a true beginner then and still a beginner now!

My advice to anyone new is to stick to the program, be consistent, concentrate on technique, get your sleep and eat well. I'm happy that I'm on the right path now, I don't skip parts of the programme or my least favourite movements, but I made a lot of mistakes throughout the year. If I was more consistent and concentrated more I could've been stronger at this point.

I guess you live and you learn, I've certainly learnt a lot from my first year of strength training.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bloody happy with tonights session, here's why:

Overhead Press:77.5kg 3x5 (New PR and first on OHP since the broken hand in October 09) :thumbup1:

Deadlift: 170kg 1x5 (Pulled conventional for a change)


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

good work and good journal so far simon


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Video of todays PR.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Big session today, 3 prs!!!

Squat: 197.5kg 1x5

Bench: 120kg 3x5

Barbell Rows: 90kg 3x5

Very happy and a great way to end the week!! :thumb:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Last nights session

Texas Method - Volume - Squats only

Warm ups

185kg 5x5 (New 5x5 PR)


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

You really like your squats aye


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

strange_days said:


> You really like your squats aye


I do indeed! 

Tonights session:

Standing Overhead Press: 80kg x5, x3, x0 lol Next time I hope! Finished off with a quickfire 60kg 2x5

Deadlift: 180kg 1x5 - Sticking with conventional pulling now.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Another tripple PR day!!!

Squat: 200kg 1x5 (As Ronnie Coleman says: peanuts!!!) lol

Bench: 122.5kg 3x5 (Only just, damn these long arms, did a quickfire 80kg 1x10 60kg 1x10 to finish off)

Barbell Row: 92.5kg 3x5

Great session, feeling very strong on the squat, I dont think 210kg for 5 reps will be too difficult to reach. The bench was hard, I did the extra sets at the end for assistance, although dips are maybe better.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session

Squats only:

Usual warm up

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

140kg 1x3

187.5kg 5x5 PR

Although I got through it without any problems, it's definitly getting tougher doing 5x5 at this weight.

Happy with the PR, I've decided that I'll be moving onto 5-3-1 once I squeeze every last drop out of the Texas method.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Yesterdays session:

Ohp: 80kg 3x5 new pr

Deadlift: 185kg 1x5

200kg 1x1 new pr

Very happy with both pr's!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Squats: 202.5kg 1x5 (Felt a bit harder, the recent heatwave really takes it out of your legs) PR

Bench: 125kg 3x5 (Bodyweight bench press at last! Felt pretty explosive on the first 4 reps of each set) PR

Barbell Row: 95kg 3x5 (Still nice and strict, keeping good form) PR

Very happy with the Bench. Shared the bench with a guy who was very impressed with the way I benched, he said I'm quite poker faced as if the weight was just a warm up. If only that was true! lol

Onwards and upwards, not sure how much further.

Deadlifts and OHP on Friday, may try and shoot for a 205kg or 210kg deadlift.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session:

Deadlift: 190kg 1x5

210kg 1x1 New PR! Bloody happy with this one!

OHP: 82.5kg x4 x3 x2 Maybe next time! Finished off with 60kg 2x5


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Really good lifts bud


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Really good lifts bud


Cheers mate 

Tonights session:

Squats: Warm up then 190kg 5x5 PR

It felt hard today, I'd love to get up to 200kg 5x5, but I'll see how it goes. Hoping to cut a few calories as I've been a bit slack with diet recently. My weight has sneaked up over 20st again.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session:

Deadlift: 195kg 1x5 (New 5 rep PR)

OHP: 82.5kg x3 x2 x1 (Damn it, I was aiming for a 3x3 on this, hit 60kg for 1x5 to finish off)

Dips: 3x8


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

That really is some strong lifting on the OHP mate, do you do that standing or sitting ? I would be scared to go balls out standing up cause with even the slightest of bad form you could bust your back nicely


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

strange_days said:


> That really is some strong lifting on the OHP mate, do you do that standing or sitting ? I would be scared to go balls out standing up cause with even the slightest of bad form you could bust your back nicely


Cheers fella!

Yeah it's standing overhead press, I have the bar resting on my shoulders, lean back slightly and press the bar up, as it clears my head I lean forward and get my body under the bar.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Squat: 205kg 1x4 (Didn't have any spotters so thought I'd just rack the bar and go for the 5 reps next week)

Bench Press: 127.5kg 3x3 New PR (Solid lifts through out the rep range)

Barbell Row: 100kg 3x5 New PR

Very happy with the bench tonight.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Really making some progress Si and you're a strong ****er ! Bet it feels good picking up these PR's after your 4 yr break ?

Sounds like good form on the OHP, it's that leaning back bit that scares me as I have a lower back injury from many years ago and that puts a lot of pressure down there.

J


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Really making some progress Si and you're a strong ****er ! Bet it feels good picking up these PR's after your 4 yr break ?
> 
> Sounds like good form on the OHP, it's that leaning back bit that scares me as I have a lower back injury from many years ago and that puts a lot of pressure down there.
> 
> J


Cheers mate, yeah it feels good shifting so much weight, everything's really coming together now simply because of consistency.

I know what you mean with the standing OHP, it's very easy to lean back too far. You only need to lean back just enough for the bar to pass the front of your face, before getting back under it for the remainder of the movement. I think it'ss less of an issue if you press the bar from a higher starting point and not from a resting point on your shoulders.

Thanks for dropping by mate, I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Today session:

Deadlifts:

100kg 1x5

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1

200kg 1x5 New PR!!!

OHP:

Empty bar 1x10

60kg 1x5

82.5kg 3x3 New PR!!! (3rd time of asking)

Very happy with tonights session,time for a rest. I'm taking the whole weekend off and will resume training on Monday.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

kicking a$$ as per

Breaking PR's must be getting pretty boring now


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers for comments guys!

I'm entering my first comp end of October hopefully.

GBPF South East Division Deadlift Meet.

I'm just going for the fun and experience. I'll be happy with anything over 230kg, but ideally I hope to be hitting 250kg by then.

On the downside I've had a funny knee all weekend. AStill a little achy, not sure how it's come about, but I can only assume it was a lapse of concentration while squatting.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session:

Bench Press:

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

130kg 3x3 New PR (Flew up with drive and power)

Barbell Row: 102.5kg 3x5 New PR

Finished off with some close grip pull ups.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ok,I know I don'ttrain for physique but I thought I'd take a few measurements:

Neck: 18"

Chest: 48"

Arms: 18.75"

Forearm: 16"

Thigh: 29"

Calf: 18"

Waist: Ermmmm....lol.....42" (Gotta sort that out lol)


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Started my improved diet. I have a big frame but 280+ pounds is a bit too heavy I think.

Tonights session:

Deadlift:

100kg 1x 10

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1

205kg 1x5 (New PR)

Standing OHP:

Empty Bar x20

60kg 1x5

85kg x3 x2 xyou must be kidding!!!

Finished off with 60kg 2x5

The OHP felt heavy today, think I might take a few weeks to squeeze 85kg for 3x3.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I'ver shed some water weight in the last few dasys so now weighing 19st 12, obviously cutting the carbs is a killer come gym time so today I experimented with my squats. I went hepburn style and hit 192.5kg for 5 singles.

I think I might squat like this while I'll getting my weight down.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session:

Bench Press:

60kg 1x12

100kg 1x5

120kg x1

140kg x1 (new pr!!!)

Barbell Row: 105kg 3x5 (new pr)

Well happy with bench press! About bloody time I passed the 300lb barrier!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Great great great great great, did I say great? Great session!

I was training alongside a weightlifter. He was snatch pulling 150kg and cleaning 120kg with great technique! He weighed 95kg, iranian fella. We shared the bar for my deadlifts and had a general chit chat about weightlifting, strength, bicep boys, quarter squaters etc. It was pretty impressive seeing someone perform the lifts with such technique. The whole gym watched with their mouths open as he was throwing around his weights then I got on the bar without a belt or straps and....

Deadlifted: 210kg 1x5 (new pr)

Then

OHP: 85kg 3x3 (new pr)

It was a top session! The deadlifts went up easy especially with the other guy shouting abuse at me!

It was great!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

good lifts there lad ! subbed !


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Themanabolic said:


> good lifts there lad ! subbed !


Cheers fella!

Todays Session

Squats:

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

Finished the session with some close grip chin ups as always.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Lat nights session:

Bench press

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

120kg 1x1

132.5kg 3x3 (new pr)

Barbell row

Bar 1x20

60kg 1x10

110kg 3x5 (new pr)


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Deadlift:

100kg 1x10

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1 (Nice and fast on this one)

215kg 1x5 (New PR!!!!)

180kgx1x3

Standing OHP:

Bar 1x15

60kg 1x3

87.5kg 3x3 (New PR!!!)


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Still new PB's, massive DL'ing there Si, excellent work mate. Any DOMS in the lower back after that little lot ?

J


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Still new PB's, massive DL'ing there Si, excellent work mate. Any DOMS in the lower back after that little lot ?
> 
> J


Cheers fella,

yeah i'm absolutely fcuked today lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session:

Nice and simple

Squats:

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

180kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

Finished off with some close grip chins and a few pull ups. Completed the session with a half hour walk back home. My hams and glutes were on fire lol I take my hat off to all you guys who do any form of cardio after squatting!!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Another great session. Started off with doing some technique work with my girlfriend. Got her to do box squats to get her to sit back into the squat.

Then I grabbed my pink vinyl dumbells and did:

Bench press

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

120kg 1x1

135kg 3x3 (new pr!!! Went up easily)

Barbell Row

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

120kg 3x5 (new pr!!!)

All in all good session, my girlfriend was a bit disappointed with her squats but she acknowledged it will take a while to get the technique right.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

My office is closed today due to engineering, so I decided to have a morning session. It was one of those should I, or shouldn't I train scenarios. I've got a bit of a cold, nothing heavy, just a scratchy throat, sneezing and the occassional runny nose. I felt ok at first,but the lethargy kicked in:

Deadlifts:

100kg 1x10

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1 (Went up a bit slower than normal)

220kg 1x3 (A new PR, but I was aiming for 5 reps, the cold just wouldn't let me)

OHP:

Bar x 20

60kg 1x5 (felt heavier than normal, I knew I wasn't going to get much out of OHP today)

90kg x1

60kg 1x5

60kg 1x5

A PR in a sense that it's the heaviest I've lifted above my head, but the 3x3 just wasn't going to happen today.

Lesson learnt: next time I'll just rest up.

Will hopefully get the 5 reps on 220kg next time.

*sniffle*

p.s Still beltless on the Deadlifts


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Nice lifting mate, same height as me just a lot heavier!

Funnily enough, I've just started on starting strength - best program to get the lifts back to normal following my back injury, and after that, texas method is my planned route!

You looking to compete in the future?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers fella,

I've got a deadlift meet at the end of October. I'll use it as a bit of experience. I'll hopefully be aiming for 250kg.

Thanks for passing through mate.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm 5"9, 67Kg, and my best DL is around 120KG. Should I be ashamed ??

:huh:


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes ^^^


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

BigBalls said:


> Yes ^^^


bastard


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Finally back in the gym after 10 days with a nasty cold.

Tonights session:

Squats:

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

Close grip chins.

Glad to be back, the squats obviously felt heavy, not so much in my stance, but in the hole.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I felt a bit lethargic last night but thought I'd still give it a go!

Bench:

60kg 1x15

100kg 1x5

120kg 1x1

137.5kg/303lbs x3 x3 x1 (almost had the *******! Will get it next time)

Barbell row: 125kg x5 x5 x3

A bit lacklustre, but glad I tried to grind through it!

Should get both pr's next time I hope,

Onwards and upwards as always!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work Si,kick its ass next time mate


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> Good work Si,kick its ass next time mate


Cheers Big man! :thumb:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session:

Felt much better today and really up for it!

Deadlifts:

100kg 1x10

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1

220kg 1x5 (New PR!!!)

OHP

Went Hepburn style with these.

Bar x20

60kg 1x5

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

60kg x5

60kg x5

Really happy with todays session. Still beltless for the deads, not sure if I'll ever use one. I'm gonna go up in 2.5kg increments from now on. Happy with the OHP, although the deadlifts hit the body so hard, it leaves me pretty wasted for the OHP.

Things are looking good for the GBPF Deadlift meet on 31st Oct, still not sure what I'll be aiming for as yet, it all depends on how the next few weeks go.

Onwards and Upwards!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very impessive mate,pb is what i like to see ffs:thumb:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Damn! The Notting Hill carnival has given me some serious DOMs! My whole body aches, but still decided to head down the gym and get under that bar!

Squat:

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

Bloody hell! The DOMs in my legs made the squats hard work! My glutes especially!!!

Finished off with some close grip chins as usual.

Onwards and upwards as always!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Impressive lifting mate!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Impressive lifting mate!


Cheers mate!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Bench Press:

60kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x1

137.5kg 3x3 (New PR!!!)

Barbell Row:

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

125kg 3x5 (New PR!!!)

Good session tonight, tough but dragged my ass through it!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Deadlift:

100kg 1x10

140kg 1x3

180kg 1x1

225kg 1x5 (New PR!!!! To be honest I wasn't expecting to hit 5 reps first time of asking. The thing I'm happiest about is my grip, no sign of failing as yet, I might start doing some conditioning work with kettlebells though as I was pretty winded after. Still happy going beltless)

Standing Overhead Press

(I almost didn't bother after the deadlifts, but sucked it up, strapped on my belt for the first time in months as my back was pretty fatigued from the deads. Again I went Hepburn style.)

Bar x 20

60kg x 5

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

Very happy with tonights session, my goal of repping 500lb deadlifts is just around the corner.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Some of the most impressive strength gains ive seen in a long while mate,really impressed:beer:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> Some of the most impressive strength gains ive seen in a long while mate,really impressed:beer:


Cheers big man! I'm trying to catch your pressing mate! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And im going to try my best to keep the gap as wide as possible ffs,im wänk at everything else so ive got to work on my strengths mate :lol:haha!

Seriously though,you cant beat a bit friendly competition to keep the pb's rolling in:thumb:

Best of luck mate


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys! In the middle of moving to my new apartment this weekend so it was just a quickfire session today:

Skwats!!!

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

200kg x1 x5


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

With my current house move I'm pretty tired but was determined to get a session in. Thank god it wasn't a squat or deadlift day!

Today:

Bench Press (Decided to ramp the weights)

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x3

120kg 1x3

140kg 1x3 (New PR!!!)

Barbell Row

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

130kg 3x5 (New PR!!!)

Absolutely knackered but have to now crack on and finish off moving heavy stuff to the new place!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent work as always Simon, stick at it dude


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Last nights session and a good one, although embarrasing lol

Deadlifts:

100kg x10

140kg x3

180kg x1

230kg/507lbs x4 (new pr!!! And I got a round of applause from the entire weights room, I'm not one for being centre of attention lol)

180kg x1

180kg x1

180kg x1 (sumo style for a bit of fun, have to say, I prefer conventional by far)

Didn't have time for any other work. A young powerlifter named steve was impressed especially when he saw me warm up with 100kg. He's affiliated with the BPC/WPC, strong little fella he is too. weighs about 70kg deadlifts 180kg for reps and pulled 205kg in competition. We will hopefully be training together in the near future.

Another club regular named jim, one of the other few guys who train properly, used to powerlift in the 75kg class. He was impressed with my technique, he's witnessed my strength increases over the last 12 months and remembers when I had to deload on my deadlift due to poor form. He's always pushing me and giving me the chat in my ear!

I'm away for the weekend now and won't be training until wednesday.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap: awesome work,and I hope you are settled into your new place bud:thumbup1:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Reps Simon. That is some seriously heavy lifting man, excellent result !!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bloody hell mate your progress is amazing. Keep it up.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers for the comments fellas, it's getting harder and harder but I'm managing to plug away.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

keep the faith big man.

Those are some nice lifts :thumbup1:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Cheers for the comments fellas, it's getting harder and harder but I'm managing to plug away.


keep going mate, you have some phenomenal strength on you !


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Its been a week since my move and healthier eating for fat loss. I've dropped a lot of water and bloat already, I've gone from 289lb to 280lbs.

My basic plan is as follows

Meal 1 4 Eggs Omlette, Cheese, Olive Oil 953

Meal 2 60g Whey 236

Meal 3 165g Lean Steak Mince, Veg 311

Meal 4 165g Lean Steak Mince, Veg 311

Meal 5 60g Whey, Handful of Cashew Nuts 392

Meal 6 Mainly Chicken, and veg 473

Meal 7 60g Whey, handful of cashew nuts 392

Last nights session was very tough, I felt knackered and lacked aggression! I had a short sleep before I went to the gym but still felt like I had no energy, so it was a bit of a token session really. Just something to keep me ticking over! Maybe it was the reduction in carbs?

Squats:

60kg 1x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

180kg x3

Wasn't happy really, my squats have taken a slight backseat while I concentrate on deadlifting, I need to start adding some volume again I think!

Standing Overhead press (missed these out last week so thought I'd fit them in, again lack of aggression but...)

Bar x20

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

92.5kg x1 (new pr!!! I was talked, or shall I say shouted into it by the ex powerlifter Jim, the old bastard always happens to be in gym when I hit a PR!)

Onwards and upwards as always! Thanks for the encouragement guys!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session

Bench Press:

60kg 1x10

102.5kg x3

122.5kg x3

142kg x2(New PR!!! I was aiming for the 3 and just missed out, next time)

142.5kg x1

Barbell Row:

60kg x can't remember lol

100kg x5

120kg x3

140kg 3x3 (New PR)

Tricep Extensions on cable pulley (Just experimenting as an assistance)

Full stack 3x8

Kettlebell Swings (16kg/35lbs)

Right arm x20

Left arm x20

Todays diet so far

Meal 1: 4 egg omlette with mushrooms, cheese, olive oil

Meal 2: 200g lean steak mince, mushrooms, peppers

Meal 3: 200g lean steak mince, mushrooms, peppers

Meal 4: 3 egg omlette with mushrooms, cheese, olive oil

Meal 5: Pre workout shake, creatine and whey

Meal 6: Post workout shake, creatine and whey

Happy with tonights session, I'll get the 142.5kg x3 next time I hope!

Onwards and upwards people!


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats on the pbs mate your a strong lad thats for sure, make sure you keep this updated.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Quickfire session tonight, I came, I deadlifted and I went home within 25mins.

Deadlift:

100kg x10

140kg x3

180kg x1 (Now feeling easy)

200kg x1 (Flew up with drive and power)

235kg x3 (New PR!!!,I'm working with triples leading up to my competition)

That's all folks!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> 200kg x1 (Flew up with drive and power)
> 
> 235kg x3 (New PR!!!,I'm working with triples leading up to my competition)
> 
> !


 Nice lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!

I've neglecting my other lifts a little bit while I concentrate on my deadlift meet, not good really, so today I lowered the weight to do Hepburn style. I will slowly build back up again. I was actually still a little fatigued from my deadlift effort the other day.

Squats:

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x3/2/2/2/2/2

Standing Overhead Press

Bar x20

60kg x5

80kg x2

90kg x1/1/1/1/1

My glutes and lower back are knackered!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Only had time to bench today:

Bench Press:

60kg x10

102.5kg x3

122.5kg x3

142.5kg x3 (New PR!!!)

145kg x1 (New PR!!!)

Close grip bench:

100kg x5/5/5


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session

Deadlift:

100kg x10

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

240kg x2 (New PR)

220kg x1

180kg x1

180kg x1

140kg x1


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice DL mate

Making great progress


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Simon you are such a liar! You don't look little at all!!!!

Nice lifting!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers guys, I'm just trying my best to catch up with both of you! lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session

Squats:

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x3/3/2/2/2/2

Standing OHP:

Bar x20

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1(I tried to get 3 reps, but failed on the 2nd rep, so I decided to test the waters...)

92.5kg x1 (Equal PR)

95kg x1 (New PR!!! I felt good, so I thought I'd rest up a few minutes and...)

Boooom! *100kg x1 *(New PR!!! Racked the bar and felt the adrenalin rush after! Personally, this is my greatest achievement so far in strength training. It's been hardwork, but I've plugged away and got there in the end)

It's been a great week!!!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

**** me Si, 100kg OHP. That is excellent work, it really is. Well impressed mate congratulations.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Feel rough today, scratchy throat and sniffles, I felt it coming last night. So I knew today was going to be a token session, just get in push as hard as possible and don't worry about going for a PR.

Bench Press:

60kg x10

105kg x3

125kg x3

145kg x1 (Just couldn't keep my tightness and felt quite drained, the 125kg felt heavier than usual too)

Assistance: Close Grip Bench Press

105kg x5/5/5

Barbell Row:

60kg x 10

100kg x5

140kg x3

100kg x5

60kg x10

Still glad with the session, it's just a slight cold so should be fine by my next session which will be a 240kg x3 deadlift attempt.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Great Session tonight:

I'm beginning to realise why people like Benni Magnussun whip themselves into some kind of raging animal before they deadlift. That extra agression really helps. That post of his 440kg+ raw deadlift got me pumped up for tonight!

Deadlifts:

100kg x10

140kg x3

180kg x1

200kg x1

240kg x3 (New PR!!! Got the 3rd rep this week with relative ease)

220kg x0 (Just too knackered, it wouldn't budge lol)

180kg x1

180kg x1

140kg x1

140kg x1

100kg x1

Happy with tonights PR,I think 240kg will be my opening attempt at the meet. Depending on how I feel on the day I may shoot for 272.5kg/600lbs.

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice DL mate

Doing really well 

What Bar has your gym got? Is it proper DL one??

Because if not, you should find with a comp standard bar you should get a fair bit more out IMO


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Nice DL mate
> 
> Doing really well
> 
> ...


Cheers fella. :thumbup1:

We just have standard olympic bars. Are the comp bars thinner?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

littlesimon said:


> Cheers fella. :thumbup1:
> 
> We just have standard olympic bars. Are the comp bars thinner?


Same as mine, they are [email protected] lol

They are thinner, longer, with better knurling and they "flex" more..

Whatever you do in gym, you should easy pull in comp...

Im not saying this case for everyone, But I know some people get over 20kg on lift using decent bar, so that bodes well for your comp:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> how much more for you joe? i would guess no more than 5kg?


There is a technique can use with some bars, not sure if banned or not?

But proper DL bars have "whip" which means they flex, so you could bounce bar up and down, then when bar was at peak flex\bend at top, then pull and this would increase momentum and reduce effective distance pulled

Not poss on Oly bars, but big gains could be had lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers JW, I know what you mean. I'm sure the SHW olympic lifters also use the "whip" for c&j.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights Session

Squats - i'm gonna stop playing about now, 3x3's every week until i reach 200kg,I've been slacking for far too long!

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

180kg 3x3

Standing Overhead Press (Big Session tonight!)

Bar x20

60kg x5

92.5kg x1

95kg x1

97.5kg x1

100kg x1 (Equal PR)

102.5KG X1 (New PR!!!)

60kg x13

I think the close grip benching is the reason for my recent success. My sticking point is approx 4"above my head then the triceps slowly kick in to lock out. The lock out on 102.5 was slow but I just knew I'd get it.

Onwards and Upwards as always!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Reaping the rewards from my deadlifting:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session:

Bench Press:

60kg x 10

100kg x5

125kg x1

145kg x1 (Comfortable)

147.5kg x1 (Not a great rep, my set up wasn't on point)

150kg/330lbs x1 (NEW PR!!! This was hard, perhaps my hardest PR lift, it was a grind! Bench is my weak link and the movement I don't actually enjoy much, I find it harder to whip up the aggression and adrenaline compared to Squatting, Deads, OHP and Rows. Maybe it's to do with the fact that it's the only movement where I'm laying down. The bench will without doubt be the biggest challenge over the next year or so.)

Close Grip Bench

105kg x5/5/5

Barbell Rows:

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3/3/3/3/3/3 (I felt really strong on these today, I think this is a carryover from the brutal Deadlifting lately)

100kg x8/8

A good session, next will be a light deadlift day on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Got some size on ya mate :thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights Session

With 12 days left to the comp it's time to back off and work on explosiveness with lighter weight.

Deadlifts:

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1/1

200kg x1/1

180kg x1/1/1/1

All done explosively. My weakest part of the deadlift is at the beginning, I wonder if that's to do with my height. Very happy with my acceleration, almost felt like I could clean 180kg lol (I wish)

Barbell Shrugs (just for the fun of it)

140kg x8/8/8

Chin Ups

BW X 11/7/5

Happy with the session and feeling confident for the comp!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

No time for standing around posing in front of the camera mate, get on them weights boy !


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice lifting man. What comp you doing?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Nice lifting man. What comp you doing?


Cheers fella, it's the GBPF SE Deadlift meet. This will be my debut.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

*Tonights Session -Standing Overhead Press*

I'm now dedicating a training day to the standing overhead press. I'm not really following a program at present. I just try to lift heavier than the previous session. I'll try and pursuade myself to deload every 4 weeks. Of all my lifts the OHP is the most textbook, my most technically correct movement. I won't add any assistance for now, just a light set at the end with as many reps as possible.

Bar x20

60kg x5

80kg x1

95kg x1

97.5kg x1

100kg x1

105kg/231lbs x1 (HELL YEAH! NEW PR!!! It actually went up quite comfortably!)

60kg x13 (A bit lazy, I could've banged out a few more but was still hyped with the new PR)

I'm really getting into a groove with my OHP. It's interesting how I failed trying to get 2 reps with 90kg a couple of sessions ago and now I've added 15kg. I appear to be responding well from just heavy pyramid singles. I just love the idea of whipping up that aggression, letting out a grunt and putting all my effort into a single rep.

Resting tomorrow and off to watch some of my old Boxing team mates at a show on Thursday. So I've got a nice rest before hitting the Bench.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Get some


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Bench Press

60kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x1

145kg x1

147.5kg x1

152.5kg/336lb x1 (NEW PR!!! Almost lost it then shouted "COME ON!!!" and locked out. Much better than last weeks effort)

120kg x5

100kg x5

Barbell Rows

60kg x10

100kg x8

140kg x3

142.5kg x3

145kg x3

150kg x3 (New PR!!!)

Much happier with my bench technique this week. I really concentrated on squeezing my shoulder blades together.

Squats tomorrow, then a whole week off before my Deadlift meet!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Today session:

Trained with a couple mates today. They're both bodybuilders, but train with high intensity. They're partly responsible for my recent increase in aggression when attempting a lift. We compliment each other quite well despite having different goals. There intensity pushes me, and my heavy lifting inspires them to lift more. Sometimes we're not even using the same movement, but we'll shout encouragement and give abuse to help each other through our sets.

Squats:

I did

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

182.5kg 3x3 (Easy)

70kg x 25

My mate Toby did (On a board):

60kg x8

100kg x8

140kg x8

185kg x4 (should've got the 5th really)

182.5kg x5

70kg x30

I pushed him all the way and I've started adding 2.5kg to his sets each week. His range of motion is a lot shorter than mine, but we don't get into all the ROM stuff, his goals are different and like many Bodybuilders he treats squats as a quad builder, whereas I'm using Squats for my hams, glutes and posterior chain. Great session. We agreed we'll Squat every Saturday.

Now I have a whole week to rest until my deadlift meet.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Very productive mate, like it. Keep pushing


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck with the comp mate what numbers you looking to pull


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Good luck with the comp mate what numbers you looking to pull


Cheers mate!

I'll open with 240kg, then 260kg and finish with 270kg - 280kg hopefully :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Good luck with the comp mate what numbers you looking to pull


x2 Simon :thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Man it's been a crap week. Developed Tonsillitis last Thursday. It developed into complications and caused Quinsy (Abcess of the Tonsils) Had to be rushed to Hospital on Monday night, unable to eat or drink water, dehydrated and a stone lighter! They had me on steroids, painkillers and antibiotics via IV. Now discharged after 2 nights with a load of meds to take over the next week. :-(


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Deadlift results featured on Stronglifts.com.

http://stronglifts.com/deadlift-results-from-stronglifts-members/


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Man it's been a crap week. Developed Tonsillitis last Thursday. It developed into complications and caused Quinsy (Abcess of the Tonsils) Had to be rushed to Hospital on Monday night, unable to eat or drink water, dehydrated and a stone lighter! They had me on steroids, painkillers and antibiotics via IV. Now discharged after 2 nights with a load of meds to take over the next week. :-(


 Hope ya get better soon mate



littlesimon said:


> Deadlift results featured on Stronglifts.com.
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/deadlift-results-from-stronglifts-members/


 Nice one,famous at last


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I'm back at last! It's been too long. Phoned my training partner and told him toget down the gym a.s.a.p for some squatting. The session went as follows:

Squats:

60kg/132lbs x 10

100kg/220lbs x5

140kg/308lbs x5

Belt on

180kg/396lbs x3

180kg/396lbs x1

Very happy with todays session. My technique was good, hips felt good, all squats breaking parallel without any problems. My training partner was shocked at how I've held my strength. To be honest I think all the heavy deadlifting leading up to my debut comp really strengthened my squat. I'm looking forward to hitting new PR's in the squat again in 2011, especially if I get the magic 300kg/660lb deadlift.

Here comes the DOMS!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

You nutter, excellent strength there !

Keep pushing


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers fella!

Second session back after the long break. Bench night. I wasn't really looking forward to this at all. Trained with one of training partners, Scott, a freelance personal trainer. Strong fella too, 220kg squat, 160kg Bench, 300kg dead at 95kg BW. He showed me a few things I need to work on for my bench. I'm pretty much getting by with brute force, he said I need to work on my groove and leg drive. He said I have a lot of potential considering I do little else but the big 3, music to my ears that was, I just need to realise my potential.

Tonights session.

Bench:

60kg x 15

100kg x5

120kg x1

135kg x1

140kg xf (my new skinny arm got the weight up half way but the tricep strength went missing somewhere)

Close Grip Bench

100kg 3x5

Bent Over Row:

100kg x5

130kg x3

135kg x3

140kg x3

Good session considering it's been 5+ weeks since I've done bench or rows. Happy to get hands on advice as it's easy to pick up minor bad habits which can make the difference between a failure and a new PR. Bench is my greatest challenge, my weak link and the movement I really don't enjoy much. I must improve on it to be competitive as a Super Heavyweight or 125kg lifter, maybe I just have an operation to cut off a few inches off my arms! lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Squeezed in a squat session tonight.

60kg x1

100kg x3

140kg x1

160kg x1

170kg x1

180kg x1

185kg x1

Pretty happy with this, just easing myself back into squats.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonight was Standing OHP Night. Still had DOMs from Benching on Monday, so had to work through a little stiffness.

Standing OHP:

60kg x 5

80kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

92.5kg x1

80kg x1

80kg x1

60kg x5

60kg x8

Very happy with this for the first session back. The weight obviously felt quite heavy, I've lost strength in my triceps, but my shoulders still feel strong. On a side note my weight's now sitting at 278lbs. Deadlift session tomorrow then I'm resting until Monday.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I see your still a big strong fecker Simon:thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Last nights session:

Bench press

60kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x5

130kg x2

100kg x5

100kg x5

Close grip bench

100kg 3x5

Barbell row

60kg x5

100kg x5

130kg 3x5

Finished off with incline dumbell press and cable fly's.

Decent enough session.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session

Deadlifts:

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

225kg x1

180kg x1 (15 second hold at the top)

180kg x1 (15 second hold at thee top)

140kg x1

Nice and simple the way I like it, I'm hoping to pull 240kg again by christmas.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Deads are getting their Simon :thumbup1:

Bench too


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Standing OHP

Bar x20

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

92.5kg F

92.5kg x1

95kg F

80kg x3

60kg x5

A few lateral raises to finish off the session.

All done in about 40 mins.

I've got a video of my 90kg OHP, but I can't find my damn Blackberry USB cable. I'll try and post it up as soon as I can.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Standing OHP Vid


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Standing OHP Vid


 Made it look easy mate :thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers fella

Today Session

Squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x3

180kg x3

180kg x3

60kg x20

Finished off with single leg presses.

Happy with the 180kg for 3x3.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Last nights session:

Bench Press

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x1

130kg x1

132kg x1

135kg x1

100kg x10

Incline Bench Press

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

Barbell row

60kg x10

100kg x5

130kg 3x3

100kg x5

Cable fly's to finish off!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Overhead press looked easy mate.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Nearly put it through the ceiling :lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Yeah that ceiling is crazy low, the free weights area is in the basement:

Tonights Session:

Deadlifts:

100kg x5

140kg x3

180kg x1

200kg x1

230kg x1 (Easy and held for 5 seconds, felt like my old self tonight)

Static Holds

230kg 10 seconds

260kg 5 seconds

280kg 5 seconds

I could see people looking trying to work out if I was using straps lol, hands felt strong, I'm just experimenting with these, when you lift in competition if feels like you're holding the weight for 60 seconds, so I'm guessing these holds might help?.

Then joined my Bodybuilding training partner on the Lat Pulldowns

Warm up

270lbs 3x5

Workout done, on target to hit 240kg before Xmas, I'm aiming for a 600lb dead early 2011 hopefully.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I think ya gonna smash 240 at this rate mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good training as always mate


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Made that OHP look to easy, ill give you some reps when you post 100kg ohp


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Made that OHP look to easy, ill give you some reps when you post 100kg ohp


Cheers mate, my PB is 105kg, I'll definitly get a video up when I attempt a new PR.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Standing Overhead Press:

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

92.5kg x1

95kg x1

100kg xf (almost, it hovered about 3" above my head like a magic carpet lol)

80kg x3

Girly Lateral Raises to finish off!

Session done! Decent enough, feeling stronger this week!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Squats + extras

Squat

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

182.5kg x3

182.5kg x3

182.5kg x3

Leg Press

150kg x5

190kg x5

240kg x5

280kg x5

300kg x5

Finished off with a few leg extensions.

It's gonna be a brutal week as I'm having to train 4 days in a row due to Christmas holiday planning etc. Im hoping tonights session won't effect my Deadlifts on Wednesday. The 182.5kg tripple was very comfortable. I'll gradually up the weight on the leg press each week, pretty happy with the session and now I can't walk! lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bench Press + Assistance

Bench

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x1

130kg x3 (Comfortable)

140kg x1 (Flew up, may of got a second rep if I tried)

102.5kg x10 (A 10 rep PR! lol)

Incline Bench

62.5kg x5

82.5kg x5

102.5kg x5 (PR)

Finished off with cable fly's

Very happy with tonights session. I think the drop set of 10 on regular bench and the inclines are really helping. I think the inclines have added a little extra to the first inch off my chest when benching flat. I actually enjoyed the Bench for once, my groove and technique has improved, hoping for the big 160kg early 2011. I've also widened my grip so I'm not so tricep dominant.

My weight's back up to 288lbs, legs are back to full thickness and my arms are touching 19" again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

you know im going to hate you it you bench 160 before me. lol

Nice lifting mate.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Strong ****er


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session

Deadlifts

100kg x10

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

235kg x1

180kg x1

One arm dumbell rows

35kg x8

40kg x8

45kg x8

50kg x8

55kg x8

All done, didn't get to do lat pull downs.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I trained indoors with kettlebells.

Session:

Strict One Arm Kettlebell Presses with a slight funky patented twist seen nowhere before! (I'm gonna market this, I'll show you how to do it for 49.95! Credit Cards or Paypal accepted!)

8kg KB x10 L&R

16kg KB x10 L&R

Both KB's in one hand to make it 24kg (Thank God for big hands)

24kg x8 L&R

24kg x8 L&R

24kg x8 L&R

16kg x8 L&R

Kettlebell Lat Raises

16kg x8 L&R

16kg x8 L&R

16kg x8 L&R

Session done in the comfort of my living room with the central heating on! I quite like working with KB's for the fact that they feel so much heavier than a dumbell of the same weight.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

See you on the Page 3 of the new 5x5 report, you are famous bruv. :lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> See you on the Page 3 of the new 5x5 report, you are famous bruv. :lol:


Mehdi's 5x5 bitch! :lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

First session of 2011, it's great to be back!

Bench + Assistance

Bench Press:

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x3

130kg x3

140kg x1

105kg x10 (PR)

Incline Bench

60kg x8

80kg x8

100kg x8

Dips

4/4/3 - First time in ages, bloody hard at this weight, I think the last time I performed dips I weighed around 120kg

Happy with the 10 rep PR. I like having this single drop set, it's made a big difference with my technique and also gives me huge pumps in the chest and triceps.

Good start to the year!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice one with the pb. So what are the goals for 2011?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Still hitting big figures Simon 

Good luck for 2011 mate


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep at it big Si, happy new year mate.

Did you watch the strongman finals ? Did you see Savikas with his 192.5 kg log press ! FFS ! Strong ****er


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Keep at it big Si, happy new year mate.
> 
> Did you watch the strongman finals ? Did you see Savikas with his 192.5 kg log press ! FFS ! Strong ****er


Happy New Year mate!

Crazy strength from those guys!

I hoping that's where my strength training will lead me eventually.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Robbo90 said:


> Nice one with the pb. So what are the goals for 2011?


Cheers fella!

Hopefully:

Deadlift: 300kg +

Bench: 180kg

Squat: 250kg +

Standing OHP: 140kg


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session:

Deadlifts + Extras

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

230kg x1

180kg x1

One arm dumbell rows

40kg x8

55kg x5/5/5

Didn't have time for chins :-(

Decent enough session, 230kg was comfortable. Im hoping to hit the 600lb/272.5kg barrier in Feb.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

sub'd! Some Impressive lifts there mate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Simon, you following any program in particular? or just going in a lifting heavy??

Reason i ask is, going up to a heavy single IME isnt a great way to train. If you want to go heavy, i found 3-5 doubles at 95% (+1% each session) worked a treat!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Simon, you following any program in particular? or just going in a lifting heavy??
> 
> Reason i ask is, going up to a heavy single IME isnt a great way to train. If you want to go heavy, i found 3-5 doubles at 95% (+1% each session) worked a treat!


I work tripples with my squat and bench, deadlifts I'm using singles, weekly progression on each. I'll be moving over to Hepburn style soon.

Todays session, compressed as I didn't get to train last night.

Squats and OHP + Assistance

Squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x3

180kg x3

180kg x3

Standing Overhead Press

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

92.5kg x1

95kg x1

100kg xf

Upright Rows

60kg x5

60kg x5

60kg x5

Didn't get to do any Squat assistance due to time, the gym was closing. Happy with the squats for the first session back. Standing Overhead Press felt solid and powerful. I think the extra benching and assistance have given me a little extra with pressing. I've now replaced lateral raises with upright rows. Looking at my program I thought whats the point of playing with peanut dumbells when I could be loading up a bar with much more weight. The key to size and strength after all is heavy weight and compounds. I ditched chest fly's in favour of dips for the same reason. I find movements like lat raises and fly's give you a nice little pump but I had to ask myself "are they really contributing to my strength? Will they help me bench and press more?".

Over the christmas period my weight went upto 293lb, I'm now back to 290lb. I'm hoping to reduce my weight gradually, nothing too aggressive.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session was a good one, basic and brutal with heavy iron and a twist of pr for taste!

Bench + assistance

Flat Bench

60kg x 10

100kg x3

120kg x3

132.5kg x3

142.5kg x1

107.5kg x10 (new pr)

Incline bench

60kg x5

80kg x5

107.5kg x5 (new pr)

Decline Bench (experimenting)

60kg x 10

100kg x5

140kg x1 (pr!)

100kg x10

Dips x5/5

Done!

Lots of volume. I enjoyed the declines, first time I've tried them. Basically if you have a big torso like mine and and get a nice arch in your back the decline range of motion is like a board press. I enjoyed doing these and feel it could contribute to my flat bench.

Still not quite 100% better but feeling good enough. I was knackered after the inclines.

Onwards and upwards as always!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Still going well big man 

Nice liftin


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent work mate with the volume on the new pr bench ! Impressive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice work man.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers fellas

Deadlift + assistance ( bodyweight down to 284lb/128kg )

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

220kg x3

180kg x1

140kg x1

Neutral grip pull ups x5/5/5

I typed a nice analysis of my training and why I've switched to working triples again, then my iPhone went crazy and lost it all! Lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Whoring alert!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Cheers fellas
> 
> Deadlift + assistance ( bodyweight down to 284lb/128kg )
> 
> ...


Nice lifting there mate! Im aiming for 200kgs by mid spring, 220kgs are a bit of a way off though! Impressed!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Steven Scoular said:


> Hey dude, your on here!
> 
> I'll catch up with your journal in full when I get back later.


Big Steve! Thought you might be on here too!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonight was one of those session where you leave the gym thinking,"I bloody love lifting weights"

Squats + Assistance

Squats

60kg x5

100kg x5

140kg x1

182.5kg x3

182.5kg x3

182.5kg x3

140kg x3

Assistance

Front Squats - Experimenting to replace leg press, first time I've tried front squatting, it got interesting...

Empty Bar 2 x10 - To get the positioning right and get comfortable with bar across my shoulders. I used the crossed arm technique as I don't have the flexibility/mobility to rack the bar like a weightlifter.

50kg x3

60kg x3

70kg x3

100kg x1

120kg x1

140kg x1 - Really enjoyed this, I love the feeling of the bar crushing down on my shoulders and the base of my neck. Treating this as my PR which I'm to beat in a few weeks.

Single leg extensions to sculpt and tone my thighs lol lol lol

Really enjoyed the session. Trained with my regular partner on squats, it really helps having someone give you encouragement and giving you banter/insults.

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Good work on the squatting and the fronties.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers fella, trying to bring my squat back to what it was, then I'll try catch up with your ass! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

littlesimon said:


> Cheers fella, trying to bring my squat back to what it was, then I'll try catch up with your ass! :lol:


Get on it man!

Ive never been above 120 for fronties so youve got me on that already. lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

frickin 'ell. I'd hate to see big simon


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

chilli said:


> frickin 'ell. I'd hate to see big simon


Haha that's what I thought he's a beast!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights basic but brutal session:

Felt below par today, didn't eat enough throughout the day so felt a little lethargic.

Bench + Assistance

Bench

60kg x5

100kg x3

120kg x3

135kg x3 (I felt the lack of calories on the final rep)

110kg x7 (fatigue kicked in, I'll get the 10 next time)

Incline

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

Dips

Bodyweight + 2kg x8

Bodyweight + 4kg x5

Bodyweight + 4kg x4

Happy enough with the effort. I'll come back stronger next bench session.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like a nice little bench session mate.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Basic but Brutal: deadlifts + assistance

Today was another fatigued effort, lack of calories this week. It's one thing benching but as we all know deadlifts and Squats are less forgiving.

Deadlifts:

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

225kg x1 (pfft, energy drained so stuck to a single)

180kg x1

Chin/Pull Ups

Neutral Grip x5

Overhand x5

Underhand x5

Cable Rows to finish off

Not too disheartened, still happy that I can pull that much on a fatigued day. I'll back to normal next week. The lack of calories is work related and not being able to follow my usual eating routine at the office.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Basic but Brutal: Standing Overhead Press

Empty bar x alot

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

92.5kg x1

95kg x1

80kg x3

Power Shrugs

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x5

130kg x5

140kg x5

All done! Happy enough with the session and feel back on track after feeling a bit fatigued earlier in the week.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Basic but Brutal: Squats and assistance

Squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

185kg x3

185kg x3

185kg x3

Front Squats (on a block)

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

140kg x1

Leg extensions to finish off

Strong session. The 185kg triples were easy. The fronts off a block were great and improved my technique, I was more upright than the last session. I'll continue to train like this for a while as there's lots of room for more weight.

Loving the front Squats as assistance. They just simply obliterate your legs!

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Steven Scoular said:


> That's a heavy ass front squat especially after all the squatting. Bet it felt good at the end walking out of there.
> 
> What's your bodyweight goal?
> 
> ...


Cheers Steve mate, how did your session go?

I'm looking at trying to get down to the 125kg weight division, but I've heard it's changed to 120kg. I don't fancy trying to lose almost 10kg while trying to increase my Squats.

I enjoy the raw lifting, I think if I trained at a proper powerlifting gym like genesis i'd probably get into the geared stuff. I still think i' e got lots of room for improvement on all my lifts. I want the 300kg raw deadlift first


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Simons/steve

They have realigned the weight classes in an attempt to help get the sport recongnised by the IOC and get a full meet in the olympics.

The only fed likely to do this would be the IPF and as such the GBPF has changed the weight classes.

Going to have a first time 'classic'' world champs next year too, which is likely to be raw, no suits/shirts anyway.

Looks like a solid squat session simon!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers Mike

Basic but brutal: Bench + Assistance

Bench

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x3

137.5kg x3

110kg x10

Incline Bench

70kg x5

100kg x5

100kg x5

Dips

Bodyweight + 5kg x5/5/5

Happy with the session, I'm approaching pr territory again. I might try for a 160kg bench in 4 weeks time if I continue to progress at 2.5kg per week. Dips are a killer for me but I'm slowly improving, I'm going to stick to microloading.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session was me at my best, basic brutal iron lifting violence! Short, sharp and straight to the point.

Basic but Brutal: Deadlifts only

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

225kg x4 (easy so did 4 instead of 3 and held for a while at the top)

180kg x5

140kg 2x3

Done!

Walked out the gym pumped and satisfied compared to last weeks poor performance. I've tweaked my deadlift technique. I've been observing tall lifters like Mark Felix (my hero lol) and Terry Hollands and noticed they had a wider stance than what I use.

So tonight I widened my stance and pow!!! The power off the floor was much better, my legs were engaged more than usual. So the new improved stance is here to stay!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Basic,brutal iron lifting violence!!

Short,sharp and straight to the point!!

Man after my own heart Si

Nice lifting btw!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers big man!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Last nights basic but brutal session: Standing Overhead Press + extras

Standing Overhead Press

Bar x20

60kg x5

80kg x3

90kg x1

92.5kg x1

95kg x1

100kg x1

60kg x 10

Power shrugs (double overhand, without straps)

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5

180kg x3

Session done!

The 100kg OHP was a grind, quick of the shoulders but hovered 2" above my head before locking. Enjoyed the powershrugs, I wont go as heavy on the top set next time as it compromised my ROM a bit.

I think I'll be able to hit a new OHP PR in a few weeks, it's been a while!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice lift on the ohp mate.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I can just about shrug with 100kg lol, nice going m8!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for comments all!

Today's basic but brutal session: skwats, scarwats and more Squats + extras

Squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

187.5kg x3

187.5kg x3

187.5kg x3

140kg x5

140kg x5

140kg x5

60kg x25 (this was murder, absolute killer! My training partner always does these so I thought I'd join him. We both looked like we'd just stepped off a treadmill after, the mirror in front of us was completely steamed up!)

Finished off with a few extensions and calf raises.

Really enjoyed today! I went with a drop set of 140kg 3x5 as assistance. The high reps with 60kg feels weird, it feels like a feather then all of sudden fatigue kicks in and you'd gladly swap it for a 200kg single.

Also took measurements etc today, this was before training just after breakfast.

Weight: 20st 6lbs / 286lbs / 129.7kg

Neck: 18"

Chest: 50"

Arm: 19" flexed

Forearm: 15" flexed

Waist: 42"

Hips: 47"

Thigh: 29.5

Calf: 17.5"

Weight to Height: 3.8lbs per inch

Quite happy with these measurements, obvious one to look at is reducing the waist a little. Weight's reducing slowly, not really got a goal in mind.

Onwards and Upward!

P.s walking somewhat awkwardly now lol


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good going mate.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers mate, a nice lil pic from the session:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Basic but Brutal: Bench + Assistance

Bench Press

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x3

140kg x2 (failed 3rd rep)

112.5kg x10

Incline Bench

60kg x10

80kg x5

100kg x5

Decline Bench

60kg x10

100kg x8

120kg x3

140kg x3

150kg x1 (assisted with finger tips)

100kg x10

Dips

Bodyweight + 5kg x5/5/5 (only another 125kg to go for BW + BW lol)

Happy with the session, got half way with the 3rd rep on 140kg before my spotter had to use finger tips. I'm sure I'll get it next week. I don't get to declines every week, it depends on my training partner turning up.

You have to really trust your spotter on decline bench, if that bar slips not only will it pin you to the bench but it will proceed to roll down your chest and wrap around your throat for good measure just to make sure you're actually dead! But it's a great movement when you actually get to do them, I also find it easier on the shoulders than incline.

Dips were a grind as always but I'm determined to stick with them. My training partner managed 180kg x2 on decline, although he doesn't bring it to his chest.

It's interesting having a training partner who's a bodybuilder. He uses a short ROM on all his movements, but it works for him. We never really get into debates about form or ROM, he does his thing I do mine. The important thing is that we push each other.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Today's Basic but Brutal (and boy was it bloody brutal)

Deadlift + Extra Carnage oops I mean assistance

Deadlifts

100kg x10

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

230kg x3

180kg x8 ( this was brutal and had me gasping for air and sweating like a turkey at Xmas)

Deads into Power shrugs (double overhand grip without straps)

140kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x3

One arm dumbbell rows

40kg x5

50kg x5

T Bar Rows (with Barbell, not machine)

1 plate x 10

2 plates x 10

3 plates x 8

4 plates x5

5 plates x5

6 plates x5

7 plates x5

Bent Over barbell row

60kg x 10

100kg x5

140kg x5

Chins

1x3

Man oh man!!! My hands are shredded and torn! Lol

Tonight was a bit bodybuildish. I made sure I got my power work done, the deadlifts and power shrugs then joined my training partner for a bit of a building type session. We've really hit some serious volume this week!

Happy with the deadlifts, as stated the 180kg x8 was brutal and had the stomach juices swirling a bit lol

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Today's Basic but Brutal Session: SOHP + Extras

Tonight was pushed forward as I'm out raving tomorrow night for my girlfriends birthday. Both myself and my training were absolutely beaten up from all the volume this week, back in bits from the deadlifts, triceps and chest a mess from benching, legs only just recovering from Squats, but these are the days that real count. Where you have to dig deep and give it your all!

Standing Overhead Press

Empty Bar x alot

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

95kg x1

100kg x1 (explosive and no sticking point unlike last week)

80kg x8 no rest and straight into:

60kg x5

Done! Although I threw some light tricep work in and rotator cuff mobility drills to finish!

Happy with session, especially under the circumstances. My techniques improving and I'm able to get my elbows in a slightly higher position now. I think this is due to the mobility work I've been doing recently.

As mentioned the 100kg was powerful and driven up. 90kg went up very quickly. Nice little rest now, I think I'll be squatting on Sunday.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Steven Scoular said:


> I bet it's you bending all the olympic bars at the gym trying to emulate Hercules!
> 
> Looks like you have conquered 100kg OHP.
> 
> How did you do Decline bench? Was the bar deadlifted up to you or on Smith machine? I normally do it with dumbbells passed up to me.


Cheer Steve

We drag the decline bench over to the end of the squat rack. Spotter jumps in the rack helps with the lift off.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays Basic but Brutal Session:

Squats + Extras

No training partner today And still feeling the effects of a heavy Friday night, but I love these sessions where you have to really dig deep!

Squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

160kg x1

190kg x3

190kg x3

190kg x3

140kg x5

140kg x5

140kg x5

Leg extensions and calf raises to finish!

Enjoyed the session because it was hard. 190kg triples are still comfortable but I had to get my focus on point as I was pretty tired from Friday night. I've got a video of the last 190kg triple which I'll post up later.

You'll notice I don't go ultra low and adopt the very wide stance (my feet are touching the edges of the squat rack) it took a bit of experimenting before I finally settled with squatting like this.

My mobility isn't great and I have the flexibility of a steel rod! Lol So the wide stance allows me to keep tight, more upright, keep the bar over midfoot and just get the crease of my hip to break parallel. Like most, squatting was and still is a steep learning curve. I can get lower with narrower stance but it compromises my lower back position and I seem to struggle with the bar path.

I often practice both a narrow and wide stance during warm up sets.

One thing's for certain, regardless of wide stance or narrow stance, high bar or low bar, back or front, breaking parallel or way past parallel I bloody love Squats! Lol

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Training when you're still suffering from a heavy weekend/night out sucks, I remember when I used to do it every Sunday playing Rugby. Now I don't even want to get out of bed the next day, nevermind do anything lol, glad to see things are going well mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

190 for 3 3s is nice mate! You found much benefit from all those drop sets?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> 190 for 3 3s is nice mate! You found much benefit from all those drop sets?


Cheers mike, yeah I believe the extra volume's really helping.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights basic but brutal session:

Bench Press:

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x3

140kg x3

115kg x10

Training Partner turned up!

Decline Bench:

60kg x10

100kg x8

140kg x3

120kg x8

100kg x8

Session done!

Got a nice video of the declines which I'll sort out later. It includes my training partner powering up 140kg for reps and a double at 180kg. He doesn't bring to chest as mentioned before but still impressive considering he weighs approximate 105kg/225 to 230lb.

Very happy with the triple on flat bench and even happier with the 115kg x10 as a drop set.

The drop sets are now at a weight that really make a difference to my top sets!

Watching myself decline bench on video for the first time is interesting. It looks a lot more powerful than it feels! Lol

My left shoulder doesn't seem to like inclines so I didn't do them this week. I'll lower the weight and work on technique next week.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Cheers Steve,

Yeah I'm going to work on technique for a bit with the inclines as I think they're good for flat bench and standing overhead press.

I'm approaching PR territory again on the bench, previous best was 145kg x3, so not far off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

littlesimon said:


> Cheers mike, yeah I believe the extra volume's really helping.


Nice one.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonight session(video to follow)

Deadlifts:

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

235kg x3

180kg x7

T bar row (with barbell)

1 plate x10

2 plates x5

3 plates x5

4 plates x5

5 plates x5

6 plates x5

Barbell Row

60kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x5

150kg x3

Session done and my hands are battered! Quite happy with the deadlift although still not back to my best yet, the 3 @235kg was harder than it should've been or at least harder than I remember last time I tried in October.

Video of deads will be up later I hope.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)




----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

That's some sick lifting that mate!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> That's some sick lifting that mate!!


Thanks fella!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice one chap. The hold on the end to show it who's boss.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Nice one chap. The hold on the end to show it who's boss.


Cheers mate!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonight basic but brutal ass kick: Erect above cranium push plus trimmings!

Standing Overhead Press

Bar x20

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

95kg x1

102.5kg x1

107.5kg xf (PR attempt, video to follow, almost got it)

90kg x3 (3 rep PR)

60kg x5

Power Shrugs

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5

180kg x5

180kg x5

Finish off with some ab work!?!

Wut?! Yes that's right ab work! It's time I added them. First time in about 2 years! Lol not since boxing days!

Happy with the session!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome avatar!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)




----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> do you think shoulder press is easier standing or seated? i haven't done standing in a looong time as i find seated better for isolating delts but i'ma bb'er! also i just found standing awkward didn't like it
> 
> nice job, really looked like you were gonna grind that 107.5 out!


Seated is apparently easier and is definitely better at isolating delts. Standing requires a bit more core strength and you have to really work on technique.

If I was bodybuilding I'd probably use seated dumbbell press though.

It's amazing how different seated and standing actually are. I'm useless with dumbells and would probably struggle with 30's despite being able to strict press over 100kg standing.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Today's session:

Squats and more Squats!

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

160kg x1

192.5kg x3

192.5kg x3

192.5kg x3

142.5kg x5

142.5kg x5

142.5kg x5

62.5kg x15

Leg extensions, calf raises and ab work to finish.

It was tough today. Myself and training were speechless, the look on our faces said a thousand words! Lol

That is all!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Si Just looking at your deadlifts really good lifts congrats! Had to ask is that a double overhand grip?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Simon do you ever do standing push press instead of the military press? If so what weights are you throwing around? Great lifting by the way!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Steven Scoular said:


> Thanks for the idea of doing decline barbell pressing off the squat rack. Tried it today for the first time and it was a nice change from decline dumbbell pressing all the time. Good exercise.
> 
> I was nearly done with my entire session on Saturday and you nutcases were still squatting. It is a hell of a lot of skawts. Excellent work.
> 
> Do you ever do direct hamstring work? I found my initial pull off the floor in deadlifts is more explosive now contributed directly from hamstring work I believe. Sure it will boost your squatting too to a degree.


Cheers Steve,

I don't do any extra work for the hamstrings. Although I have been considering it lately.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Si Just looking at your deadlifts really good lifts congrats! Had to ask is that a double overhand grip?


Cheers mate!

All mixed grip, although I have deadlifted 180kg with double overhand grip. Long fingers makes the task that little bit easier.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

fitdog said:


> Simon do you ever do standing push press instead of the military press? If so what weights are you throwing around? Great lifting by the way!


Thanks fella!

I've tried push press a couple of times but I need to work on technique to really get the timing right. I will have to introduce them at some point if I want to eventually try strongman events.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonight BBB session: bench + extras

Bench Press:

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x3

142.5kg x3 (quite easy)

117.5kg x10

Decline Bench

60kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x5

142.5kg x2

140kg x1

120kg x5

100kg x5

Close Grip Bench

60kg x10

80kg x8

100kg x5

120kg x3

100kg x5

Ab work

Session done!

Very happy with the heavy triple on flat and the drop set @117.5kg. I'm hoping for a 160kg bench in a few weeks now. My technique was much better on the bench, got the hips involved and I felt solid under the bar.

Decline was fun as always but triceps felt quite tired. I chose close grip bench this week to work in with my training partner.

All in all good session but I'm due a deload soon I think.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session: Deathlifts + Extras

Deadlifts:

100kg x10

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

240kg x2

220kg x1

180kg x5

T Bar Rows (with barbell)

1 plate x10

2 plates x8

3 plates x6

4 plates x5

5 plates x5

6 plates x5

6.5 plates x3

Bent over barbell row

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x3 (borrowed straps)

Cable rows

Half stack x 10

Full stack (230lb?) x5 x5 x5

Full stack + 20kg plate x5

Session done!

I felt a bit tired on deads, but still happy as 240kg x3 is my previous best, so I'm approaching new territory again. This where deadlifts start to feel like a fight on each rep.

Enjoyed the rows as ever, my hands didn't though. Torn to shreds! Lol

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights work: SOHP +

Bar and technique work x20+

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x1

95kg x1

100kg x1

Power Shrugs (double overhand grip without straps or belt from knee height)

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5

180kg x5

190kg x6 (PR - video I hope, my iphone's playing up a bit)

Session done. Conservative effort on pressing tonight, the weight felt a little heavier than last week so I cancelled the PR attempt of 107.5kg. Really happy with the powershrugs, my grip felt solid throughout the reps.

Funny thing is I always deadlift with a mixed grip even with 100kg, I always have done. So for me personally using mixed grip from day 1 hasn't affected my grip. Mind you, having large hands helps with the grip.

Squats tomorrow, 195kg triples! Can't wait lol

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)




----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays basic but brutal session:

Squats

Technique work with empty bar including overhead squats.

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

160kg x1

195kg x3

195kg x3

195kg x3

150kg x5

150kg x5

150kg x5

60kg x20

Finished off with calf raises and leg extensions!

Today was hard work! Lots of cursing and threats of vomiting inbetween sets lol! We made a mistake on our drop sets, we were meant to be on 145kg, our minds must of been so fuzzy after the heavy triples we went and threw on 5kg plates instead of 2.5's!

Time for a couple days rest! I'm now squatting 1.5bw for reps again.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Today Basic But Brutal Session: Man Boob Reduction + Extras

Bench Press:

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x3

145kg x3 (Boooom PR!!! Smooth lift on each rep!)

120kg x9 (Another PR, just couldn't get the 10th, lactic acid built up on the 9th and I was gone!)

Decline Bench

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

150kg x1 (PR)

122.5kg x6

100kg x10

Close Grip Bench

60kg x10

100kg x5

110kg x5

80kg x10

Session done!

Feels great to be back in PR land again. My previous best was 142.5kg x3 back in October before competition then illness. Also very happy with the 120kg drop set. I think I have enough volume under the belt to hit 160kg on a good day, but I'm going to continue to increase my triples. I'm not sure how much I've got in the tank, but I'm hoping to get a triple on my previous 1 rep max.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Sick lifting mate nice one!! :thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Sick lifting mate nice one!! :thumbup1:


Cheers fella!

Hope your good mate!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Cheers fella!
> 
> Hope your good mate!


Yeah I'm ticking along nicely thanks mate, 1 stone lighter and lifts going up so can't be disappointed with that 

Now the DWP on the other hand are trying my patience.....


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights BBB session: deadlifts and a whole bunch o' rows!

Deadlifts:

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x1

240kg x2.5 (almost got the 3rd, got it up to my knees and couldn't squeeze it out)

220kg x1

180kg x1

T Bar Rows (with barbell)

1p x10

2p x8

3p x8

4p x5

5p x5

6p x5

7p x3

Barbell Rows

60kg x10

100kg x10

150kg x5

170kg x3

Cable rows

Full stack x alot

Session done!

Happy with the deads, hopefully I'll get the triple next week to equal my PR. I'll post a video of the 170kg rows. It's done with pretty loose form in that it doesn't look like a pendlay row, but obviously I keep the lower spine neutral. I row the bar to my abdomen.

Onwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)




----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights sessions: standing overhead press only

Short and sweet but a good one, a really good one!

SOHP

Bar x a bunch

60kg x5

80kg x1

92.5kg x3 (3 rep PR)

100kg x1

107.5kg x1 - PR! Felt really good so...

110kg x1 - wut!?! PR!!!

60kg x15 - steamed up the mirror doing these lol

Session done!

Overhead press PR's are the greatest! It's my favourite movement and the most textbook out of all my lifts!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Todays session: Squats + Extras

Squats:

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

170kg x1

197.5kg x3

197.5kg x3

197.5kg x3

140kg x5

Finished with extensions and calf raises.

Nice and short today, took it easy on the volume but through everything the triples. In general I always hate the first set, the weight always feels so heavy.

Happy with the session and now I can rest for a couple of days!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session: bench plus extras

Bench Press:

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x3

147.5kg x3 (new PR!)

120kg x10 (new PR!)

100kg x8

60kg x10

Finished off with dips and a hammer strength incline machine.

My training partner has a dodgy back so we avoided declines this week and just added a little extra on the bench. Also used dips and the incline machine as replacement.

Happy with both PR's. First 2 reps on 147.5kg were smooth, third rep was a grind. Just a few kilos away from my previous 1 rep max now! 

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights session: deadlifts

Felt a bit knackered today so relaxed the session a bit. Focused on my deads and then practiced my Squats for a while.

Deadlifts

100kg x5

140kg x3

180kg x1

200kg x1

240kg x2

220kg x1

180kg x1

Finished!

I only went for the double this week on the top set. Happy enough with the lifts, all pretty smooth.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Bench and deadlift is looking good


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Bench and deadlift is looking good


Cheers mate!

How's things fella?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights basic but brutal session: standing overhead press +

Standing Overhead Press

Bar x a bunch

60kg x5

80kg x1

95kg x3 (3 rep PR)

95kg x1

95kg x1

90kg x1

90kg x1

80kg x5

60kg x10

Powershrugs

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

180kg x5

Close grip bench (time under tension style)

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x8

120kg x6

60kg x20 (varied ROM)

Session done!

Enjoyed it tonight, fighting a slight cold. I'm hoping it doesn't manifest itself overnight as I'm squatting heavy tomorrow.

The idea behind the close grip bench and time under tension came from the "so you think you can squat" videos and also from Martin brown. They both mentioned that assistance work requires time under tension to really strengthen weak spots. So I thought I'd give it a try by not fully locking out on close grip bench.

Hopefully it will help me blast through my sticking points on both pressing movements.

Onwards and Upwards!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights basic but brutal session: frogs leg avoidance + extras

Squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x1

180kg x1

200kg x3

200kg x3

200kg x3

140kg x5

Assistance today was good mornings, leg extensions and calf raises.

Session done! Only just about got the 3rd rep on my final set, it was a grind but I got through it!

My plan will like change from next week, I'll be ramping up to a top set of 3.

Nice rest for a couple of days now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Steven Scoular said:


> Have you killed your journal? Revive it.


I've been slacking mate, I've got about 5 duplicate online journals all over the place lol

www.Testosteronemuscle.co.uk is the most upto date.

Latest few sessions in a nutshell

Squat: 202.5kg x2, 205kg for a couple of singles

Bench: 145kg x3, 147.5kg x3, 150kg x2, 157.5 x1, 120kg x10, 122.5kg x8

Standing Overhead Press: 110kg x1, 97.5kg x3

Deadlift: 240kg x2, 242.5kg x2, 245kg x1


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ok so I've decided to breath life back into this journal.

Currently on a 3 day split, simple as ****

Monday

Squat

Weighted Dips

Wednesday

Deadlift

Row

Curl

Friday

Squat

Overhead Press

Lateral Raise

Current bodyweight is 119kg down from 132kg at the beginning of this year.

Last session was yesterday.

Squatted 192.5kg x5

Dips BW+12.5kg 3x8

Not sure about lifting goals, I'd like a 240kg x5 Deadlift and 200kg x5 squat.

Should get both sometime this summer.

No plans to compete at the moment, will just continue trying to get stronger and more muscular.

Still 100% natty.

Only use MP Creatine and Pulse, can't be ****d with Whey.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good ohp mate , these are what makes a man a man


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> Good ohp mate , these are what makes a man a man


100% agree!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

The usual 6am pull session!

Deadlifts

60kg x5

120kg x5

160kg x3

200kg x2

232.5kg x7 PB

Yates Row

100kg x8

105kg x8

115kg x8 PB

Dumbell Curls

27.5kg bells x10

30kg bells x6 PB

Hammer Curls

27.5kg bells x8

30kg bells x8 PB

Done!

PB's across the board! 

Felt a bit tired this morning but the thermopure and pulse gave me the kick I needed to face up to the task at hand!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Video of yesterdays deadlifts


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonights Session:

Squats

60kg x5

100kg x3

140kg x2

160kg x2 Belt

230kg walk out - belt off

195kg x3/1 belt on

OHP

65kg, 75kg, 85kg x3

95kg x2 - time to deload

Dumbell Lateral Raises

20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg x10

Done!

Happy with the squats, comfortable, probably got 5 in me, the 4th and 5th would get a little ugly, happy to stay with 3 prettier reps lol

Press is stalling so will take a deload now.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)




----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

6am

Glute busters (squats)

60kg x5

100kg x3

140kg x2

160kg x2

180kg x1

197.5kg x3

180kg x5 - tried on knee wraps.

Titty swolers (Dips)

BW x8

+15kg x8/8/6

Done!

Recovery not as great today, weight didn't feel that heavy on squats but power out of the botto£m wasn't so great.

Saying that had a mate spot me and I think he was too close stopping me from sitting back as far as usual.

Always happens whenever I ask for a spot, people forget I'm 6'3" with legs like mr fantastic!

I remember practically sitting on a guys lap with 200kg once because he was too busy trying to dry hump me.

Happy with the dips, video to follow!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)




----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

6am pull session

Deadlifts

60kg x5

120kg x5

160kg x3

200kg x2

235kg x7 PB

Yates Row

100kg x8

120kg x8

Barbell Preacher Curls

40kg 2x10

Done!

Great session, lower back a little fatigued from mondays squats, may of had an 8th in me but no point in straining.

Vid to follow!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cracking session si , I know the feeling of squatting a spotter to close then you feel some meat brush your cheek :crying:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> Cracking session si , I know the feeling of squatting a spotter to close then you feel some meat brush your cheek :crying:


 :lol: that made me laugh!

Cheers bigman, I think it also ****ed my back a bit too!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

So trained at monster gym, struggled a bit if I'm honest.

Used the squat stand but unfortunately wasn't using a great bar, it was flexing all over the place, so I decided to not go for 200kg x3

60kg x5

100kg x3

140kg x2

160kg x2

180kg 5x1

Standing OHP

50kg x3

60kg x3

70kg x3

80kg x3

90kg x3

70kg 2x5

Lateral Raises

22.5kg x10/10

25kg x10

Done!

Think I'll take a little break from posterior work this week, back hasn't felt great since matey tried to bum me while giving a spot during mondays squats.

I think stopping me from sitting back meant the weight went a little too far forward and put pressure on my lower back.

So upperbody warrior stuff for me this week I think!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Captain Upperbody today due to the quad strain and tired achy back.

Dips

BW x10

BW +17.5kg x8/8/6 - PB

Bench

Damn, its been months, almost forgot what to do :lol:

60kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x2

140kg x3

60kg x30

Done!

Felt weird not being able to squat, was in 2 minds abbout even bothering.

Dips were smooth, only last set had £e struggling.

Bench wasn't bad considering it's only my second bench session for a good 4-5 months.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Decent litte session

Pull Ups

BW x10/10

+10kg x8

+20kg x4

BW x6/6

Cable Rows

50kg x15

115kg x8/8

One Arm Cable Rows (per arm)

50kg x8

68kg x6

Light Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5

180kg x5/5

Done!

Pretty happy with that, made a refreshing change from the usual set up.

Worked pretty hard but still a breeze compared to a normal heavy deadlift day.

This week in someways is a trial run for a push/pull/legs set up which I'll probably do within the next few weeks.

Quad feels good, back almost 100%.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's your diet look like mate?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

mikemull said:


> What's your diet look like mate?


Hello mate,

Basically like this :lol:










High Protein and Fats, Low carbs.

99% of the time it's basically eggs, steak and chicken.

Only supp I use is Creatine and a Pre Workout formula.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tonight was just a bit meh

Standing Press

60kg x5

70kg x3

80kg x3

92.5kg x2 FFS!

80kg x5

Rubbish!

Lateral Raises

20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 15kg x10

Light Squats

60kg x5

100kg x3

140kg x1x5

Leg Press - Deep slow reps, shortened ROM at bottom

Upto 250kg x5

Done!

What a waist of time :lol: main thing is I got some training at least!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Acts of Quaddagery and tittitery...

Squattage

60kg x5

100kg x3

140kg x2

160kg x2

180kg x1

190kg x3

Lunges to build dat ass...

Experimented with 20kg dumbells in each hand.

Titty Dips

BW x10

+20kg x8/7/6 PB

Done!

Decent little session!

Back still not quite 100% but actually felt quite powerful on the squats.

Dips starting to feel heavy but still managing to squeeze those suckers out!

Bodyweight is 121kg this morning, waist a decent 36". Quite happy with that!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Well first evening back session for well over 6 months, a good one too!

Deads

60kg x10

120kg x5

160kg x3

200kg x2

237.5kg x5 PB

Pulls Ups

BW x8 - neutral

+10kg x5/5/5 alternating between wide and close neutral

Cable Curls to finish - holy ****, first time I've really worked my biceps thoroughly to be honest! Felt te burnz! :lol:

Done!

Happy with the deads, previous best was 4 reps at a fully bloated 133kg bodyweight!

Saccked off yates for pull ups and dumbells replaced with cables for a little change.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

evening si , now you`ve dropped bench whats your training goal ? i thought you were powerlifting .


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> evening si , now you`ve dropped bench whats your training goal ? i thought you were powerlifting .


How's it going bigman!

Nothing really planned, this year has been a bit all over the place.

To cut a long story short, my old man got stage 4 bowel cancer back in feb, had massive ops etc almost didn't make it, was bed ridden for months.

So readjusted my training for mainly early mornings before work, so short n sharp so I can get in and out quickly, free up the evenings to go help my mum and sister with the care work.

So plans on competing took a back burner, still planning to do it some stage.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Morning mate , sorry to hear about yer dad but good news is he's fought it off this Dar , gonna have a look at some of your bids again later , ohp is a bastard lift it just progresses so slow compared to other lifts .

Have a good day mate .


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> Morning mate , sorry to hear about yer dad but good news is he's fought it off this Dar , gonna have a look at some of your bids again later , ohp is a bastard lift it just progresses so slow compared to other lifts .
> 
> Have a good day mate .


Cheers for the kind words buddy


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Olympic legacy...

Squats

60kg x5

100kg x3

140kg x2

160kg x2

180kg x1

192.5kg x3

Dips

BW x8

+10kg x5/5

+22.5kg x5

BW x8

Done!

Squats were comfortable, more in the tank and they were legal depth 

Bounced the first 2 out hypertrophy style, took a short breather for the 3rd.

Should've gone for five, but I have to be honest here, for some reason...










:lol: still haven't totally found my squatting balls yet!

Dips felt good, had to alter technique as felt a lot of strain inner pec area, so focused on looking up!

Onwards and Upwards!b

Ps forgot to add

Lunges

40kg x8

45kg x8


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)




----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Great little session this morning

Deadlifts

60kg x10

120kg x5

160kg x3

200kg x2

240kg x6 - victory!

Leg Press

200kg x8

250kg x8

Pull Ups - wide grip, parallel

BW x8

+12.5kg 2x5

Single Arm Cable Curls

25kg 3xf - explosive up, 4 second count down

Done!

Over the moon with the deadlifts. 240kg has always been a psychological barrier.

Everything else after didn't matter :lol:

Double bodyweight for reps at last!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Lunch time pump session in the free park gym. Going out with mrs tonight and no time to train over the weekend

Dips x8/8/5/5/5/5/5/5

BW chest press machine 4 sets x10 slow controlled reps

No shoulder press at this one unfortunately!

Pretty pumped, it was hard work in the mid day sun, no cover or shade!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

LittleSimon - Hows the training going ? This is the only log Im subbed to you know !??


----------



## daken7 (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you always been natty?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

daken7 said:


> Have you always been natty?


Hello mate, yeah always been natty, been lifting since June 2009


----------



## daken7 (Nov 22, 2011)

I want your genes. Yeah I'm jealous.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

daken7 said:


> I want your genes. Yeah I'm jealous.


Good genes + sensible approach x good work ethic = the beastly physique and strength that is littlesimon! I often point newbies toward this guy as an example of how to get training right from the start.


----------



## daken7 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not a noob but yeah, his strength level being a lifetime natty is unreal.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@littlesimon - I've just read through your journal with interest. Your results really do speak for themselves without me adding anything really.

I'm curious how you incorporate deloads into your training system. Do you have regular deloads and follow some sort of periodisation protocol? How do you do it exactly?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> @littlesimon - I've just read through your journal with interest. Your results really do speak for themselves without me adding anything really.
> 
> I'm curious how you incorporate deloads into your training system. Do you have regular deloads and follow some sort of periodisation protocol? How do you do it exactly?


Hello mate, thanks for dropping in. Things have changed a little due to circumstances beyond my control so my current routine is only twice per week.

Day 1:

Front Squats

Wide Grip Bench

Seated Barbell Press

Day 2:

Front Squats

Deadlifts

Wide Grip Pull Ups

A few curls to finish

I wasn't following any kind of periodisation, just trying to add 2.5kg each week. Probably make better gains with a well thought out routine to be honest.

Thanks for rekindling some interest in my log, think I might have to start logging again


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I don't want to hijack your thread in any way, shape, or form but since your training philosophy doesn't seem to be miles apart from mine I'll just quickly outline my program.

Workout A

Deadlift

Seated front shoulder press

Lying tricep extensions (although currently doing tricep pushdowns due to recent elbow pains)

Workout B

Bench press

Squat

Barbell row / seated pulley row

I train Monday, Wednesday, Friday and alternate workouts A and B. I do plenty of warm-up sets and then 2 main work sets, normally in the 6-12 rep range. I tend to do higher reps on lower body.

Now for what I consider the critical part... If I were to always go to failure on my work sets then I would burn out quickly and start to regress. In the past I have done linear periodisation models, but after a while I still couldn't get past training plateaus.

I have recently changed strategy and it has started giving me really good results and my lifts have gone up alot over last few months.

Basically I alternate between going all-out on work sets or else increasing training volume (doing maybe 4-5 work sets) and not going anywhere near to failure. This means that each muscle group is always trained every 4-5 days but only to failure every 9 days. This seems to be working really well for me at the moment.

I'm not preaching advice to you, because quite honestly you're in a different planet to me strength and size wise and I don't realistically have a hope in hell of ever being even close to you. Just thought I'd at least illustrate my method since we both seem to be believers in concentrating on the big basic exercises and leaving out the other stuff.

My goal is to be strong in these exercises and staying nice and lean. I don't really classify myself as either a bodybuilder or a powerlifter.

Oh - by the way I see that you're originally from Tottenham. Well I'm not far from you mate - I'm originally from Forest Gate.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread in any way, shape, or form but since your training philosophy doesn't seem to be miles apart from mine I'll just quickly outline my program.
> 
> Workout A
> 
> ...


That looks good mate, I like that idea!

I'll start from now on mate, let me know if you have a log on here, I'll be in for the updates! :thumb:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I think that you should ask somebody like MattGriff, Ewen or Martin Brown for advice, because they're all very serious guys who know loads about periodisation routines. I'm more of a hardgainer who figured out what works for him and I'd feel uncomfortable about dishing out advice to far more advanced guys like you. I wasn't blessed with even average genetics unfortunately but I try to make the best with what I do have.

How come you've decided on the strength path rather than bodybuilding? You've obviously got the size already - with a good cut I'm sure you get on stage and impress.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I think that you should ask somebody like MattGriff, Ewen or Martin Brown for advice, because they're all very serious guys who know loads about periodisation routines. I'm more of a hardgainer who figured out what works for him and I'd feel uncomfortable about dishing out advice to far more advanced guys like you. I wasn't blessed with even average genetics unfortunately but I try to make the best with what I do have.
> 
> How come you've decided on the strength path rather than bodybuilding? You've obviously got the size already - with a good cut I'm sure you get on stage and impress.


Yeah all 3 are top blokes and I've had online conversations with each of them in the past.

I'm actually training for physique more than strength now.

I pulled my lumber spine last year August (the week after my last logged session on here) while deadlifting, it was on the 5th rep @ 242.5kg, I knew I should've stopped after 4 but I foolishly went for the 5th and *snap* on my back for 3 days :lol:

I've only had about 5 or 6 deadlifts sessions since and swapped to the front squats to initially take any strain away from my lower back, now I'm in love with them :lol:

I've been cutting since January last year and now weigh 114kg (18st 1lb), down from 132kg (20st 13lb)

I look much better for it and haven't really lost much strength either.

Hopefully get down to 110kg, but I'm beginning to feel like a string bean in clothing :lol:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Cutting isn't much fun at all.. It's actually downright miserable, or at least that's my experience of it. But I'm a really greedy fecker so for me the hardship really was terrible at first.

The thing is - at least for me - is that it gets to be almost addictive. Perhaps I'm just a sicko, glutton for punishment. But I actually got to enjoy suffering from deprivation. But then again when you start seeing new veins which you never knew you even had and small muscle details then you happily accept the suffering.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Hey Simon - I dug up an old thread which I had started in which various periodisation and other types of systems are discussed:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/208447-westside-barbell-conjugate-training.html

I hope that it is maybe of some interest to you mate.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Early morning session:

Front Squats

Warm Up

60kg x5

90kg x5

Death by Front Squats - approx 60 secs rest

100kg x1, x2, x3, x4, x5, x6, x7

Deadlifts

100kg x5

140kg x5

190kg x5 felt heavy lol

Death by Pull Ups - approx 60 secs rest, dead hang

BW x1, x2, x3, x4, x5

No time for curls as bumped into a Don King sound-a-like who invited me to some community mentoring project. :lol:

Something about empowering the brothers and the night being darkness being manifested in a physical form i.e. me and you&#8230;right on brother&#8230;

All done!

Went in to the session wanting more than 7 rounds but wimped out I guess lol Legs may have been fine but rack position was off.

Not looking forward to tomorrows Doms!

Deadlifts naturally felt a lot heavier, felt like I nothing south of my waistline lol

Pull ups felt pretty impossible by that point too lol

All in all decent effort considering the low carb status, need to man up a bit and really go hell for leather on the squats!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Day off today.

Knee giving me a little bother so just an upperbody session today.

Wide Grip Bench

60kg x12

90kg x5

122.5kg x10 - pr @ bodyweight

122.5kg x5

122.5kg x5

Seated Barbell Press - to front

40kg x5

60kg x5

77.5kg x5

77.5kg x4

60kg x8

Wide Grip Pull Ups

BW 3x5

Done!

Good little session and really enjoyed it.

Bench work puts my estimated max between 160kg to 170kg, not far off my best weighing 16kg less.

Nothing much to write about the rest.

Haven't really pushed on pull ups for a while but the quality of each rep is so much better than previous.

All reps are dead hang and chest to bar now, so I'm much stronger in the top phase of my pull ups.

All good, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

You mentioned before that you're training now more for physique than for strength. From the workout details above it seems like your workout program is still pretty much the same as it has been in the past.

Are the principal changes to your program more related to diet? What sort of diet and macros do you follow? Please do go into detail, because I am very curious to hear and I love detail!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff Simon:thumbup1: Good to see some proper training


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff Simon:thumbup1: Good to see some proper training


Cheers bigman


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> You mentioned before that you're training now more for physique than for strength. From the workout details above it seems like your workout program is still pretty much the same as it has been in the past.
> 
> Are the principal changes to your program more related to diet? What sort of diet and macros do you follow? Please do go into detail, because I am very curious to hear and I love detail!


Yeah it's all diet mate.

I used to eat whatever I wanted before and in abundance too.

Now I just eat clean, or at least try to. Low carb, high protein and moderate fats. I don't count macro's or worry about percentages, just eat fresh meat with a load of veggies 4 times a day, a protein shake here and there, that's it.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Went for a little lunch time session today, did some Pull Ups on rings. Sets of 5, some close grip, some wide grip, did a few off a rope as well.

Much tougher doing this outside fully clothed in the cold, good fun though.

Finished with a few dips, sets of 8.

Will probably train deadlifts and bi's tomorrow evening.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

The gyms upside down at the moment, a proper mess to be honest lol

They're making improvement so the equipment is all over the place and stacked on top of each other, no lights in half of the gym either.

Meh

Knee's ****ing me off too

Deadlifts

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x3

180kg x3

200kg x5

Wide Grip Pull Ups

A few sets

Curls

A few sets!

Done!

No one was really up for it tonight, think everyone's a little ****ed off at the inconvenience, I'm just glad I was able to have a session to be honest.

Off work all next week organising my move so may not get to the gym, will most likely do some park sessions in the meantime.

254lb this morning, hoping for 252lb come Monday morning!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Back in the gym squatting again, narrowed my stance and hey presto no knee pain and rock bottom depth which makes a change for me! As a result rack position was better and bar didn't roll at the bottom of the squat as more upright. All win!

Front squats

60kg x5

90kg x5

105kg x2

120kg x2

130kg x2

140kg x2 - easy

Bench - a bit meh

60kg x10

90kg x5

125kg x8

100kg x10

Seated Press

40kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x5

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press

1p x8

2p x5

Hammer Strength Incline and a few BW dips to finish!

Not a bad session, real busy at the moment getting ready to move this week.

Happy enough with the pump, strength down on pressing but no big deal.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Subbed late on this, man you're too big, how much food do you put away on an average day?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Subbed late on this, man you're too big, how much food do you put away on an average day?


Cheers buddy!

Dieting at the moment, I don't count cals, just basic keto type diet, lots of fresh meat and veg, eggs and bacon for breakfast, a few shakes here and there, nothing complicated.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Good session and feeling relatively strong again.

Front Squats

60kg x5

90kg x5

122.5kg x2

132.5kg x2

142.5kg x2

Deadlifts

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x3

210kg x5

Wide Grip Pull Ups

BW 3x5

A few curls for dat gurls...

Done!

Its been a busy day as signed contracts and moved into the new place, haven't moved everything yet, just a few essentials, gym kit being the most essential lol

Happy with the session, really felt up for it, especially on deadlifts, think I'm good for a 250kg+ pull at present.

Not bad for skinny me really lol

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Absolutely knackered from the flat

move and sorting bits out!

Eaten like a pig too lol, weight still sub 260 though so all good, that's despite all kindz of kfc and easter chocs pmsl

Front Squats

60kg x5

90kg x5

100kg x2

125kg x2

135kg x2

145kg x2






Wide Grip Bench

60kg x10

90kg x5

125kg x8 - had more but no spotter :'(

125kg x5

125kg x4

Seated Behind the Neck Press

40kg x10

60kg x5

80kg x5

Tried barbell complexes but no clips so bloody plates were sliding, lucky me lol

Done!

Happy with that despite feeling so tired, it's been all go over last few days.

Apologies if the video is upside down or sideways lol no internet so uploaded straight from my phone.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Knee ffs

So ****ed about with some back squats up to 140kg then straight on to

Deadlifts

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x3

200kg x1

220kg x3

180kg x10

Wide Grip Pull Up

BW 3x5

Dumbbell curls and hammer curls

20kg bells for a few

Leg Press

Upto a few plates

Extensions to finish!

Good session despite the knee, got lots of work in which is the main thing.

Slowly trying to stop eating crap, on the plus side the carbs have really filled me out!

Its great being able to have a longish session and it still get home early enough to get other bits done, so glad to be back in london lol

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

So under the guidance of a friend I decided to cut the weight on front squats as I've allowed myself to get dragged into number chasing which really isn't the goal, also training at a high percentage twice hasn't been too kind on my knees.

So ego at the door, training for pure swoles

Front Squats

60kg x8

90kg 4x8 - cardio lol

Bench Press

60kg x5

90kg x5

127.5kg 3x5 - very comfortable as it should be

65kg 5x10

Seated Behind the Neck Press

40kg x6

60kg x5

82.5kg x5 - pr

40kg 3x10

Done!

Good enjoyable session and sort of marks a slight change to my training with more volume and just more work in general, have to make the most of your sessions when only twice per week.

Knee feels "ok". Using the lighter weights is definitely a wise decision.

Next session is thursday!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Deadlifts

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x3

220kg x5

Power Squats - no knee issues on these

60kg x5

100kg x5

140kg x5

Close Stance Leg Press

6 plates x12

8 plates x12

10 plates x10

Wide Grip Pull Ups

BW 3x5

Hammer curls

3 sets with 20's

Done!

Good session and lots of work done to offset one or two treats of late lol

Decided to back squat while my knee gives me gyp.

Nothing much to report really, now nicely pumped ready to hit the local disco...

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Back squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg 3x5

Wide Grip Bench Press

60kg x10

90kg x5

130kg x5

130kg x5

130kg x5

65kg 5x10

Seated Behind the Neck Press

40kg x10

60kg x5

85kg x4

45kg 3x10

Finished off with leg press!

Done!

Decent enough session, knee feels ok but resting it from the knee flexion of front squats for a little while.

Squatting in flat soles as I can't power squat with lifting shoes on.

Happy with the bench, felt like work but all comfortable, felt happy until the gym owner hit 15 reps with 130kg on a drop set lol

I used the light sets to really work on form and my arch.

Wanted more from the behind the neck press but triceps just gave out.

Got a nice pump from the drop sets.

Nothing to report on the leg pressing.

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Got some kind of sinus infection, my nose has been constantly running like a tap for 24 hours, bloody annoying!

Lunch time park session.

Chased the children off the swing and shook them upside down for their pocket money - pr...

Then Pull Ups - dead hang to chin over bar

BW 5x5

So much tougher outdoors and on those bars, they're thicker than a coke can, so your hands are pretty wide open while trying to pull yourself up.

Deadlifts and Squats on Friday!

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

can't believe i haven't seen your journal yet!

- bigsimon


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> can't believe i haven't seen your journal yet!
> 
> - bigsimon


Cheers for dropping by mate 

I dont post too often as I'm mainly on TM but trying to keep the log running at the least


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x3

200kg x2 - right lat pulled slightly

222.5kg x5

Back Squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

142.5kg x5

Wide Grip Pull Ups

BW 5x5

Leg Press upto 12 plates for 10

Leg Extensions

Dumbell Hammer curls

3 sets up to 25kg x10

Done!

Good session!

Deadlifts felt ok, but I'm not quite back inyo my groove just yet.

Nothing else to report really, must get diet back on track as I've been slacking lol

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Crazy strength for a natty


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Crazy strength for a natty


Cheers buddy!

You've got some solid lifts!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

International Bench and Bicep Day

Gym was ****ing rammed, every tom, dick and harry kept asking how many sets you got left ffs!

Squats

60kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

145kg x5

145kg x5

145kg x5

Bench Press

60kg x5

90kg x5

120kg x3

132.5kg x5

132.5kg x5

132.5kg x6 spotter made me do an extra rep lol

70kg 3x10

Seated Behind the Neck Press

40kg x5

60kg x5

85kg x2 ffs!

60kg x5

60kg x5

Finished off with the hack squat - good machine!

Done!

Nothing much to say on squatting, just building up nice n easy.

Very happy with bench, a sort of pr as I've never done multiple sets 5 with this amount of weight.

Comfortable, 140 across will be tough but doable.

Buggered up the bar path on my pressing at 85kg and it was game over. You can't correct it when seated.

Enjoyed the hack squat, it's a good machine to be fair!

Celebrating my birthday later this week so will deadlift on Wednesday.

Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are you still leaning up Simon? What sort of daily macros do you get in you?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you still leaning up Simon? What sort of daily macros do you get in you?


Yeah still trying mate, but fell off the wagon a little while I was moving flat.

Getting back on track now and added some cardio


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Lots of work done today despite being a bit jelly legged from my insanity the night before lol

Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x3

200kg x2

225kg x3 - simply too tired and slow speed so left it there

Back Squats

60kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

147.5kg x5

Wide Grip Pull Ups from dead hang

BW 3x5

Hack squat and curls to finish!

20mins cardio!!

Done!

Decent amount of work done!

Not too fussed about the deadlifts really, I've been strict low carb this week plus the increased work so no big surprise.

Had the bar higher up for squats tonight as lower back was feeling a little fried. Narrowed my stance too.

Nothing much else to report on the accessory work.

Will just keep plugging away to get my weight down to "two-fiddy" pounds.

I'm pretty sure all this cardio will get me there, especially...gulp...insanity fml

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

No work today due to birthday.

So did a bit of insanity this morning, managed to get through the fitness test but there were many many breaks lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Good session, had a **** night couldn't sleep after a nap from 5pm to 8pm on Sunday, so basically been up for 20+ hours when I hit the gym! Ffs!

Anyways, no excuses right?

Squat - high bar non-a2g lol

60kg x5

100kg x5

150kg x5

150kg x5

150kg x5

Beltless, easy as ****!

Bench

60kg x5

90kg x5

110kg x3

135kg x5

135kg x5

135kg x4 +1 with fingertips

100kg x6 lol

Had 7 in me on the first set

Seated Press - Deload

40kg x6

60kg x6

70kg x6

70kg x6

70kg x6

Felt heavier so no sure if it was 20kg or 25kg bar lol

Hack Squat with shortened ROM

Cardio to finish!

Done!

Great session considering I was falling asleep on the bus on my way lol

My love for back squatting has returned  just gotta keep it up as weights are still easy at the moment.

Bench was good, puts my max at 160kg+ now I think.

Pressing felt heavy but no drama as all for the pumpz, ****s n giggles!

Onwards n Upwards!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

More cardio, Insanity Pure Cardio, got through 17mins

10mins non stop of the following circuit, increasing "speed" each time

Jog

Jumping Jacks

Heisman

1-2-3 Heisman

Jog - Butt Kicks

Jog High Knees

Mummy Kicks

Then got through the stretches, but I dont count those mins

Then 7mins, mostly non-stop

Suicide Drills

Switch Kicks

Wide Football Stance

Stance Jacks

Pedal

Hooks and Jump Rope

Power Jacks


----------

